# '65 front inner fender wells.



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a question that I hope someone can help me with. I need to replace my front inner fender wells but I cannot find any replacements. I can find inner's for '66-'67 but not for '65.

Will a '66 front inner fender well fit on my '65? Any help would be very appreciated.

Joe.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not sure, but probably not, or they would be listed as such. I would think a '64 inner fender would be a better bet, but again, not 100%. Have you tried Hemmings Motor News or Pontiac Heaven?


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> Not sure, but probably not, or they would be listed as such. I would think a '64 inner fender would be a better bet, but again, not 100%. Have you tried Hemmings Motor News or Pontiac Heaven?


Haven't tried Hemmings or Pontiac heaven yet, but I did find two or three restoration blogs of guy's who did end up using '66 inner fender wells for their '65 restorations. I only need the front inner wells, my back wheelhouse fenders are in great shape.

They said that '66 will fit no problem on a '65, even a '67 will fit, it will have a indent for where the power brake booster sits, to give more room. I will probably order the '66 fender wells, they look exactly like my old ones, minus the rot. If I can't use them, I know a few guy's up here that have '66's, so I can probably sell them pretty easy.

Thanks geeteeohguy for your input, I really appreciate it. :cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

ames lists that part for 64-67
https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/S..._year=1965&search_keyword=inner+fender&sort=0


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks crustysack, I ordered the inner fender wells from OPGI, they came in last week and I installed them yesterday. They are the exact same size as my original fender wells.

The only hard part was installing the new A arm splash shields, front and rear well seals. Those staples are on PITA.

So if anyone needs to replace their '65 front inner wheel wells, you can use the wells from a '66 - '67, as the line up and fit very well.


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Joe'sToy said:


> Thanks crustysack, I ordered the inner fender wells from OPGI, they came in last week and I installed them yesterday. They are the exact same size as my original fender wells.
> 
> The only hard part was installing the new A arm splash shields, front and rear well seals. Those staples are on PITA.
> 
> So if anyone needs to replace their '65 front inner wheel wells, you can use the wells from a '66 - '67, as the line up and fit very well.


Would you happen to have the OPGI part number? I can't seem to find them on the OPGI website.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

crustysack said:


> ames lists that part for 64-67
> https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/S..._year=1965&search_keyword=inner+fender&sort=0


The Ames "details" says "This is an actual photo of the part:" but they both look like driver side inner fenders. OOPS!


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

crustysack said:


> ames lists that part for 64-67
> https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/S..._year=1965&search_keyword=inner+fender&sort=0


Ah I see. Thought that the (RE) at the end of the description stood for Rear so I didn't look at the photo.

Phil


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

64phil said:


> Would you happen to have the OPGI part number? I can't seem to find them on the OPGI website.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil, here is what I ordered, they are for the front inner fender wells, along with the seals. They do fit the same as my original inners on my '65. Hope it helps.

Joe.


Seal, Inner Fenderwell A-Arm, 1964-67 GTO/Lemans/Tempest, Front 
Quantity: 1
SKU: FSK5045
Unit: Pair 
$20.99
Seal, Inner Fenderwell A-Arm, 1964-67 GTO/Lemans/Tempest, Rear 
Quantity: 1
SKU: FSK5046
Unit: Pair 
$18.99
Seal, Inner Fenderwell A-Arm, 1964-66 GTO/Lemans/Tempest, Upper 
Quantity: 1
SKU: FSK5047
Unit: Pair 
$20.99
Inner Fenderwells, 1966-67 GTO/Lemans/Tempest Left 
Quantity: 1
SKU: G221474LH
Unit: Each
$177.50
Inner Fenderwells, 1966-67 GTO/Lemans/Tempest Right 
Quantity: 1
SKU: G221474RH
Unit: Each


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Joe'sToy said:


> Hi Phil, here is what I ordered, they are for the front inner fender wells, along with the seals. They do fit the same as my original inners on my '65. Hope it helps.
> 
> Joe.


Thanks very much Joe. This is what I need for my '64. If they fit your '65 then they should also fit my '64.

Phil


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

64phil said:


> Thanks very much Joe. This is what I need for my '64. If they fit your '65 then they should also fit my '64.
> 
> Phil


They fit, here they are installed last weekend.


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Joe'sToy said:


> They fit, here they are installed last weekend.


Beautiful. And, your '65 is the same colour as my '64 . Thanks for the photos.

Phil


----------

